# ASUS GeForce RTX 2070 Super STRIX OC



## W1zzard (Jul 9, 2019)

ASUS put the Super on a fully loaded ROG Strix OC board with DirectCU III cooling that's originally built for GPUs using the RTX 2080. Our testing shows impressive performance gains from the overclock out of the box, and the card runs very quietly, too.

*Show full review*


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 9, 2019)

Just need for someone to buy this and upload the BIOS to TPU, then we can all flash it to our cards and finally have a decent power limiter range.


----------



## HwGeek (Jul 9, 2019)

*So in summery this card will give you 17% more performance then RX 5700X while costing 50% more...OMG!.*


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 9, 2019)

HwGeek said:


> *So in summery this card will give you 17% more performance then RX 5700X while costing 50% more...OMG!.*



It also doesn't have drivers with completely broken overclocking, or a cooling solution that is loud and ineffective. So, y'know.


----------



## Lightning (Jul 9, 2019)

90 bucks over reference. TEEHEE !


----------



## HwGeek (Jul 9, 2019)

Assimilator said:


> It also doesn't have drivers with completely broken overclocking, or a cooling solution that is loud and ineffective. So, y'know.


Yea but it's not like the reference NV card comes with blower, so I see almost now point spending extra 100$ over the reference model that gives almost same noise and temps and almost same OCing performance.
So what they were thinking? extra 20~50$ could be reasonable- but 90$?


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 9, 2019)

HwGeek said:


> Yea but it's not like the reference NV card comes with blower, so I see almost now point spending extra 100$ over the reference model that gives almost same noise and temps and almost same OCing performance.
> So what they were thinking? extra 20~50$ could be reasonable- but 90$?



I won't argue with you that the price premium is excessive. But Asus has always been more expensive than other manufacturers, so it's hardly a surprise.


----------



## joydestroy (Jul 9, 2019)

Assimilator said:


> Just need for someone to buy this and upload the BIOS to TPU, then we can all flash it to our cards and finally have a decent power limiter range.


Does this mean we could then get about the same performance out of a FE 2070S?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 9, 2019)

Assimilator said:


> Just need for someone to buy this and upload the BIOS to TPU, then we can all flash it to our cards and finally have a decent power limiter range.


Done, uploaded all


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 9, 2019)

HwGeek said:


> Yea but it's not like the reference NV card comes with blower, so I see almost now point spending extra 100$ over the reference model that gives almost same noise and temps and almost same OCing performance.
> So what they were thinking? extra 20~50$ could be reasonable- but 90$?



Its expensive because its from their STRIX range. Its like you can slap a mercedes badge on an old banger and its value has instantly gone up another $100


----------



## B-Real (Jul 9, 2019)

Assimilator said:


> It also doesn't have drivers with completely broken overclocking, or a cooling solution that is loud and ineffective. So, y'know.


Check Sapphire RX5700 XT maybe 1,5 month later.


----------



## Wavetrex (Jul 9, 2019)

I'm quite sure 2080 Super FE will be considerably faster than this one, so they are pushing it too much with price.

Might be interesting to see what ASUS ROG 2080 Super will do... how close can it get to 2080 Ti, and for what price ?


----------



## HaKN ! (Jul 9, 2019)

Wow that price..... really nvidia/asus ? A xx70 card for almost 600 bucks in 2019...... geeee i really wish no one buy this card. Prices are out of control !!!


----------



## Turmania (Jul 9, 2019)

The price makes this card a no go for me, but Asus customers don't mind paying extra for the brand name so it will sell for them. I liked the MSI offering but that too is triple slot solution another no go for an ITX user like me.


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 9, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> Done, uploaded all



What a god. *salutes*


----------



## metalfiber (Jul 9, 2019)

Alot of these 2070 supers cards have bios switches. It'll interesting to see if they will flash to a 2080 super without much worry of a bricked card.


----------



## erixx (Jul 9, 2019)

This applies to all new cards: only 5 fps faster at 4K in Metro compared to 1080Ti ? 
After 2 years


----------



## Animalpak (Jul 9, 2019)

They didnt put any SUPER nomenclature on the card making it confusional same as all Strix models... So lazy !


----------



## HwGeek (Jul 9, 2019)

Animalpak said:


> They didnt put any SUPER nomenclature on the card making it confusional same as all Strix models... So lazy !


Because it's just rushed response to Navi with nerfed RTX 2080/2070 as RTX 2070 SUPER/2060 SUPER


			https://www.techpowerup.com/review/asus-geforce-rtx-2080-strix-oc/images/front.jpg
		



			https://www.techpowerup.com/review/asus-geforce-rtx-2070-super-strix-oc/images/front.jpg
		

Looks the same?
*No1 tried to flash RTX 2080 bios to same model RTX 2070 SUPER?*


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 9, 2019)

HwGeek said:


> No1 tried to flash RTX 2080 bios to same model RTX 2070 SUPER?


I did, of course


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 9, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> I did, of course


And the outcome was? I mean, you can't say things like that without spilling the beans...
I presume it was a no go.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 9, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> And the outcome was? I mean, you can't say things like that without spilling the beans...
> I presume it was a no go.


didn't work, the gpu rejects the bios due to mismatch, haven't tried modding nvflash in case it's a software only protection, doubt it though


----------



## jabbadap (Jul 9, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> didn't work, the gpu rejects the bios due to mismatch, haven't tried modding nvflash in case it's a software only protection, doubt it though



Doubt that would work even if you get the bios on the card. Can't even remember when was the last time one could enable disabled SMs on nvidia. Was it some gts450 or something similar on Fermi times?


----------



## Xaled (Jul 9, 2019)

Assimilator said:


> It also doesn't have drivers with completely broken overclocking, or a cooling solution that is loud and ineffective. So, y'know.


And you also forgot to mention it is a 3 years old architecture



Assimilator said:


> I won't argue with you that the price premium is excessive. But Asus has always been more expensive than other manufacturers, so it's hardly a surprise.


When something isn't a "surprise" that doesn't mean it is not wrong. 
When a criminal kills someone do you say it is ok because it is not a surprise, he is a criminal! ?

What is wrong with fans here?


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 9, 2019)

Xaled said:


> What is wrong with fans here?



You're the one who came into this thread and started throwing out wild accusations, so... maybe try taking your own advice, next time?


----------



## metalfiber (Jul 10, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> didn't work, the gpu rejects the bios due to mismatch, haven't tried modding nvflash in case it's a software only protection, doubt it though



When i flashed my AMD 6950 to a 6970. MSI had the only chips that the shaders were not laser cut. So maybe some of the cards will flash...hope springs eternal.


----------



## Minus Infinity (Jul 10, 2019)

Assimilator said:


> It also doesn't have drivers with completely broken overclocking, or a cooling solution that is loud and ineffective. So, y'know.


Reference card versus fully custom high end third party card.  Maybe wait until the third party Radeons are released next month.


----------



## pat-roner (Jul 10, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> Done, uploaded all


Sorry if this is a stupid question, but does that mean that you can flash your Founders Edition card, and receive similar performance as this card? Albeit with worse thermals/noise.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 10, 2019)

pat-roner said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but does that mean that you can flash your Founders Edition card, and receive similar performance as this card? Albeit with worse thermals/noise.


Hard to say if the BIOS will be compatible, until someone tries it


----------



## Virus_dk (Jul 31, 2019)

But how is the ram this time? They still use the micron chips that failede on the first model..


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 31, 2019)

Virus_dk said:


> But how is the ram this time? They still use the micron chips that failede on the first model..



New member, first post is anti-NVIDIA FUD... not sure if troll or shill.


----------



## Virus_dk (Jul 31, 2019)

No I'm really serious, I've always stayed with nvidia and bought the new strix 2070 s oc. But I really wanted to know if they solved the problem as they had with the first cards ... I haven't been able to find anything about it.


----------



## Calmmo (Aug 8, 2019)

Kinda wonder if the OC bios would work with the "2070 Super STRIX Advanced" I just bought. Can't find any info on that card (hasn't arrived yet) so no idea about power limits and such. I'd assume lower than the OC but who knows..


----------



## Myrmeleon (Sep 12, 2019)

Yes works!
I flashed my Strix 2070 super advanced with Strix oc official bios get here and is all ok.
First flashing leave the bios protect with protectoff command


----------



## Calmmo (Sep 13, 2019)

Cool thanks for the info, i'll try at some point on the "quiet" bios that I was never gonna use anyway


----------



## DeStRoYeRx0819 (Sep 21, 2019)

I have this card. After two weeks games were crashing, then I ran a ROG Furmark test with the artifact scanner and it showed thousands of artifacts after 5 minutes. Now I am waiting to get it back, hopefully the next card will last much longer.


----------



## Zamochy (Nov 22, 2019)

HwGeek said:


> Yea but it's not like the reference NV card comes with blower, so I see almost now point spending extra 100$ over the reference model that gives almost same noise and temps and almost same OCing performance.
> So what they were thinking? extra 20~50$ could be reasonable- but 90$?



You can find them for less than retail. Just picked one up brand new on eBay for $530, that’s 6% more $ for 6% worth of gains over the FE. Fair deal if you ask me....



jabbadap said:


> Doubt that would work even if you get the bios on the card. Can't even remember when was the last time one could enable disabled SMs on nvidia. Was it some gts450 or something similar on Fermi times?


I think there was a 1050 bios flash mod, that unlocked some potential...


----------

